
Employees connect nuclear plant to the internet so they can mine cryptocurrency - sky_nox
https://www.zdnet.com/article/employees-connect-nuclear-plant-to-the-internet-so-they-can-mine-cryptocurrency/
======
ga-vu
We should have a not-the-onion section in the HN menu

------
Krasnol
Just a test. Nuclear is safe again now!

